# Piedmont



## rp101 (May 5, 2006)

Anyone have any luck last weekend? Does anyone think this weekend will be any good? I live 2 hours away and don't want to make the trip if the outlook is garbage - please advise.

Thanks!!!


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

wait 2 weeks this coming weekend will still be slow


----------



## rp101 (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Actually it depends on what you are fishing for.


----------



## rp101 (May 5, 2006)

Mostly Saugeye and crappie.... Any hot spots????


----------



## NET MAN (Apr 8, 2007)

it is still pretty slow only boated a couple saugeye no keepers all day.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Last weekend was very slow for saugeye all over the lake. Bluegills were biting good in the shallow end. Lots of guys fishing for them up there last weekend and they said they were doing good. Caught 1 Crappie near the rocks between 4 H camp and Indian run. Everything should be liting up any day now. But I think this weekend they should start and next weekend almost for sure.


----------



## rp101 (May 5, 2006)

What were you using to even catch the small ones? Just curious.


----------



## rp101 (May 5, 2006)

What were you using to even catch the small ones? Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

The bite has started off the reynolds road ramp. Not hot and heavy but has started. Just use jig and twister tails different color combos. Any where from 10' to 4' trolled slowly. Cast shorelines with jigs or cranks should also produce. Good Luck. this weekend should be good along with the following 3 weeks to a month


----------

